# Остеохондроз. На правильном ли я пути?



## Azaychikova (16 Апр 2020)

Началось как я думаю все ещё год назад
Тоже самое все было весной
Только тогда были панические атаки, высокое давление, высокий пульс
Прошла обследование щитовидки, были маленькие кисты, все в порядке с гормонами
Сердце здоровое по экг и узи, сосуды головы здоровые
Анализы были здоровые
Была у невролога, но попался какой-то с молотком, постучал по коленочке и сказал все хорошо
Сказали что мое всд себя так проявляло, так я жила больше месяца и все прошло, только иногда себя проявляли ПА
Проходит год, март, снова высокое давление, снова к кардиологу, экг в порядке
Щитовидка в порядке, только кисты мн увеличились, гормоны в норме
Но так же как в том году онемение левой руки, неприятные ощущения в сердце
Колика была аж в районе почек, была даже у уролога, все в порядке
Гинеколог все в порядке
В один прекрасный день у меня начались перебои в сердце и онемела челюсть и зажало ее
Приехал врач скорой и сразу сказал остеохондроз
Я узнала у знакомой хорошего мануолога
Вот, сказал дело запущенное, и 4 сеанс не закончился тоже успехом, только онемение прошло, говорит что надо укреплять мышцы спины, из-за них позвонки мол ходят
Сегодня сделала я упражнения и слегла
Голова тяжелая, не могу ходить, все кружится, уже опускаются руки, скажите на правильном ли я пути?


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2020)

@Azaychikova, Анастасия, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2020)

Не на правильном пути.
Зачем панические атаки лечить мануальной терапией?
Мануальная терапия для другого предназначена.
У психоневролога были?


----------



## Azaychikova (17 Апр 2020)

@La murr, спасибо, жду ответа

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, атаки были год назад
С ними я была у психотерапевта, больше их не было


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2020)

Атаки прошли.
Состояние осталось.
Перечислите отдельно свои жалобы, которые Вы связываете с позвоночником.


----------



## Azaychikova (17 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, бывало спина болела, работа сидячая
А так травмы были в 16 лет сломала крестец, но он сросься
Так же с 12 лет искривление
Рука отнималась, давление
Бывало в ноги отдавало, в ягодицу
Ну сейчас уже получше себя чувствую
Но не совсем, вчера шею потянула
Думаю сделать просто снимок или затратится на мрт позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2020)

> - бывало спина болела, работа сидячая


Как у всех.
Надо научиться правильно сидеть и тренировать мышцы.


> - А так травмы были в 16 лет сломала крестец, но он сросься


10 процентов ваших знакомых имеют тоже , но не жалуются


> - Так же с 12 лет искривление


Это вопрос красоты и ускорения естественного процесса дегенерации
И вопрос большего требования к тренированности и что важно правильной тренированности организма.


> - Рука отнималась, давление
> Бывало в ноги отдавало, в ягодицу
> Ну сейчас уже получше себя чувствую
> Но не совсем, вчера шею потянула
> Думаю сделать просто снимок или затратится на мрт позвоночника?


Все по стандарту.
Лучше потратиться на хорошего инструктора ЛФК для адаптации позвоночника в вашим нагрузкам.
И на приспособления для адаптации рабочего и спального места под свои особенности.


----------



## Azaychikova (17 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое, прислушаюсь к Вам


----------



## Azaychikova (19 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, от мануалога стало легче
Но совсем прошли головокружения и боли, стала принимать фенибут, и он мне очень помогает, прям жить очень здорово
Вот не знаю теперь, это было обострение ВСД или это был остеохондроз


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2020)

ВСД


----------

